# Contends SL Disc frame weight?



## crank1979 (Sep 9, 2007)

Has anyone bought a Contend SL Disc and been able to weigh the frame?

Has anyone ridden the Contend SL Disc and a Cannondale CAAD12 Disc to be able to compare the two?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

crank1979 said:


> Has anyone bought a Contend SL Disc and been able to weigh the frame?
> 
> Has anyone ridden the Contend SL Disc and a Cannondale CAAD12 Disc to be able to compare the two?


This is all I have seen, but it seems to be getting pretty positive reviews:

https://www.bikeexchange.com/blog/giant-contend-sl-1-disc-review-2017


----------

